# Why can't we ask God why?



## Kinkyhairlady (Aug 16, 2010)

My Pastor states we cannot question God and when something happens we just let it be and never question God. If we are suppose to have an open relationship with God then why can't we ask him why something is happeing to us in our lives. I ask God why all the time and never get a response which annoys me but if God is going to allow certain events to take place in our lives then why cannot he give us an explanation, that is very strange to me. I have expressed my feeling to God but if does not answer that question either.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't mean any disrespect, but the notion of not asking God seems old school to me.  I agree not disrespecting God and trying to force his hand to do what we want, BUT if we have questions and hide them from Him, then He  knows, PLUS I enjoy being open enough to ask God questions, and wait for him to answer me.  may not always be what i want to hear, but He does answer.


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Aug 16, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I don't mean any disrespect, but the notion of not asking God seems old school to me.  I agree not disrespecting God and trying to force his hand to do what we want, BUT if we have questions and hide them from Him, then He  knows, PLUS I enjoy being open enough to ask God questions, and wait for him to answer me.  may not always be what i want to hear, but He does answer.



Yeah I think it is kind of Old school but my Pastor says that we are not worthy to question Gods actions. It just does not make sense to me. How can someone even control not asking why when tragedy occurs. Where in the bible does it even state you can't ask why.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 16, 2010)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Yeah I think it is kind of Old school but my Pastor says that we are not worthy to question Gods actions. It just does not make sense to me. How can someone even control not asking why when tragedy occurs. *Where in the bible does it even state you can't ask why*.


 
Hopefully someone will chime in if there is a scripture stating that we aren't to ask.



I do  understand that there is a difference between asking God a question and questioning God. . .  to me, questioning God would be to say that we think we know better. . .kind of like when a teenager asks his/her parents "why do I need a curfew, I'm grown!" vs. "Why do I need to be in so early now that I am older?"

There is a difference in the approach and the spirit behind it.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 16, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I don't mean any disrespect, but the notion of not asking God seems old school to me. I agree not disrespecting God and trying to force his hand to do what we want, BUT if we have questions and hide them from Him, then He knows, PLUS I enjoy being open enough to ask God questions, and wait for him to answer me. may not always be what i want to hear, but He does answer.


 
I agree with HeChangedMyName. 

I go to God all the time when I need understanding and clarity of what's taking place in my life.

*John 15:15*
*15* No longer do I call you servants, for a servant does not know what his master is doing; but I have called you friends, for all things that I heard from My Father I have made known to you.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Aug 16, 2010)

If Job could question God -- repeatedly -- I don't see why we can't


----------



## kmn1980 (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't usually post over here but I think it applies across belief systems. To me, it is counter-intuitive to not question God. You question people everyday who have far less interest and investment in you and you in them. Why would you not question the one whom you believe created you?


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Aug 16, 2010)

suburbanbushbabe said:


> If Job could question God -- repeatedly -- I don't see why we can't



Yes in Job's case he did question God alot and that is the type of question I am talking about. Like if you lose your job or someone dies and you ask why, what is wrong with that? Sometimes we see why down the road but asking for an immediate answer should not be wrong.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 16, 2010)

I ask God all the time why things occur the way they do in my life and I always receive a response from Him.  



HeChangedMyName said:


> Hopefully someone will chime in if there is a scripture stating that we aren't to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like your example and the statement following it is very true. 



PinkPebbles said:


> I agree with HeChangedMyName.
> 
> I go to God all the time when I need understanding and clarity of what's taking place in my life.
> 
> ...



Great scripture.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 16, 2010)

Some of the Psalms have why questions to the Lord in them (#30 comes to mind). Unfortunately, the first thing that came to mind about your pastor is that _he_ does not like to be questioned or corrected. I hope I am wrong...

Being meek and bold, keep asking but beware that you may not like the answer.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 16, 2010)

Psalm 10......


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 16, 2010)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Yes in Job's case he did question God alot and that is the type of question I am talking about. Like if you lose your job or someone dies and you ask why, what is wrong with that? *Sometimes we see why down the road but asking for an immediate answer should not be wrong.*



We walk by faith not by sight. What your pastor said was true to an extent. Whenever something happens to us, we have to have faith that God has your best interest at heart. He will revel why something occurred but only in due time. For us expect an answer when we want it, is like wanting Him to give us a blessing when we want it. There is a season for everything and it is not the season for you to know the answer.


----------



## Katherina (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post over here. When I logged on the topic was interesting.

Call to me and I will answer you and tell you great and unsearchable things you do not know. Jeremiah 33:3

Come now, and let us reason together, says the Lord. Isaiah 1:18

These two verses seem valuable for your quest. HTH


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 16, 2010)

Elle97  That's it right there.  uhmm hmmm


----------



## Katherina (Aug 16, 2010)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Yes in Job's case he did question God alot and that is the type of question I am talking about. Like if you lose your job or someone dies and you ask why, what is wrong with that? Sometimes we see why down the road but asking for an immediate answer should not be wrong.



I think the idea behind your pastor's response is to not question your _faith in God_ (as you are to act in his will, and having faith in him is in his will for you). Asking God why is not the same thing. 

On another note, asking God why _can _lead to questioning your faith, and this may be why he is discouraging you from asking why.

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with asking why. Humans are naturally inquisitive from a young age. God encourages questions in the two verses I posted earlier. HTH


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 16, 2010)

I ask God "why" all the time....and if I forget I just ask again. BUT I don't demand it, I ask for God's understanding. So for me that means I'm only going to get what I need to know, what I can handle, and then be prepared to recieve the understanding. So I don't ask why and just get an answer it takes some molding so that I can hold the answer once I've recieved it.  If/when I forget I just ask for a reminder or I try to keep where ever and whatever God used to give me the message (scripture, devontional or a thread here) so I can remind myself

ETA: I hadn't read the other responses but HeChangedmyname is right there is a big difference between questioning God and asking Him a question. Elle97 is right as well. You really shouldn't question your faith in God or try to correct him with question (ur will vs His) But to ask God questions is different


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 16, 2010)

Even Jesus questioned God in Matthew 27:46:  "My God, my God, why hast thou forsaken me?"


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 16, 2010)

*Matthew 11:3 *Now when John had heard in the prison the works of Christ, he sent two of his disciples, and said to him, "_Are you He that should come, or do we look for another?_"


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

My understanding is that God has already provided answers to many of our questions. He tells us that he allows trials to increase our faith, character, patience etc. 

I've found that most of the time when I look back with a spiritual eye I can see where the order of things in my life have lead to positive outcomes...if I applied the spiritual principles in the trial that God told me to (and negative ones if I chose to go my own way). 

He's also told us that we reap what we sow...and once again I have seen a lot of areas where Im wondering why and he will bring to rememberance a series of sins that I am now paying for (the same way I am reaping blessings for seeds that were sown years ago as well)

Now the question of why God chooses certain events of things rather than others...I've always assumed it was because He in his divine perspective had a better grasp of the situation than I did and so he had SOME reason for letting things play out that way. (Of course this was after I ranted and railed and cried and had a pity party lol)

But we should never be afraid to ask God why something is occuring. I believe that in many cases he will give us wisdom inmany cases to understand why. But I dont think he will always reveal everything or that we will always understand...remember his ways and thoughts are higher than ours. (Also we usually only see things from our own selfish perspective but God sees how everything is woven into all persons and things, past present and future.)

So to answer the question lol...yes we can ask God why, just make sure you are searching the scriptures and your own heart so that if he does answer, you will recognize his voice and recieve it.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not sure where the "rule" came from not to question God, but God is not afraid of our questions. Whether we say it out loud or not, He knows that we wonder why certain things happen in our lives.

I did once hear a pastor say that if we understood the "why" behind everything, then we wouldn't be operating on trust and faith. But he didn't say we weren't allowed to ask. If we ask God "why" and He doesn't want to answer, don't worry, he won't!  But it doesn't mean we can't ask.


----------



## Laela (Aug 17, 2010)

Job questioned God, but God *had answered* him... a lot of answers to our questions are in God's Word. There are times we (Man) simply REFUSE to listen to Him, because we're not looking for answers but loopholes to our own "truths" - an insatiable thirst that keeps us separated from Him (rebellion):


*JOB 38* KJV

1 Then the LORD answered Job out of the whirlwind, and said,

2 Who is this that darkeneth counsel by words without knowledge?

3 Gird up now thy loins like a man; for I will demand of thee, and answer thou me.

4 Where wast thou when I laid the foundations of the earth? declare, if thou hast understanding.

5 Who hath laid the measures thereof, if thou knowest? or who hath stretched the line upon it?

6 Whereupon are the foundations thereof fastened? or who laid the corner stone thereof;

7 When the morning stars sang together, and all the sons of God shouted for joy?

8 Or who shut up the sea with doors, when it brake forth, as if it had issued out of the womb?

9 When I made the cloud the garment thereof, and thick darkness a swaddlingband for it,

10 And brake up for it my decreed place, and set bars and doors,

11 And said, Hitherto shalt thou come, but no further: and here shall thy proud waves be stayed?

12 Hast thou commanded the morning since thy days; and caused the dayspring to know his place;

13 That it might take hold of the ends of the earth, that the wicked might be shaken out of it?

14 It is turned as clay to the seal; and they stand as a garment.

15 And from the wicked their light is withholden, and the high arm shall be broken.

16 Hast thou entered into the springs of the sea? or hast thou walked in the search of the depth?

17 Have the gates of death been opened unto thee? or hast thou seen the doors of the shadow of death?

18 Hast thou perceived the breadth of the earth? declare if thou knowest it all.

19 Where is the way where light dwelleth? and as for darkness, where is the place thereof,

20 That thou shouldest take it to the bound thereof, and that thou shouldest know the paths to the house thereof?

21 Knowest thou it, because thou wast then born? or because the number of thy days is great?

22 Hast thou entered into the treasures of the snow? or hast thou seen the treasures of the hail,

23 Which I have reserved against the time of trouble, against the day of battle and war?

24 By what way is the light parted, which scattereth the east wind upon the earth?

25 Who hath divided a watercourse for the overflowing of waters, or a way for the lightning of thunder;

26 To cause it to rain on the earth, where no man is; on the wilderness, wherein there is no man;

27 To satisfy the desolate and waste ground; and to cause the bud of the tender herb to spring forth?

28 Hath the rain a father? or who hath begotten the drops of dew?

29 Out of whose womb came the ice? and the hoary frost of heaven, who hath gendered it?

30 The waters are hid as with a stone, and the face of the deep is frozen.

31 Canst thou bind the sweet influences of Pleiades, or loose the bands of Orion?

32 Canst thou bring forth Mazzaroth in his season? or canst thou guide Arcturus with his sons?

33 Knowest thou the ordinances of heaven? canst thou set the dominion thereof in the earth?

34 Canst thou lift up thy voice to the clouds, that abundance of waters may cover thee?

35 Canst thou send lightnings, that they may go and say unto thee, Here we are?

36 Who hath put wisdom in the inward parts? or who hath given understanding to the heart?

37 Who can number the clouds in wisdom? or who can stay the bottles of heaven,

38 When the dust groweth into hardness, and the clods cleave fast together?

39 Wilt thou hunt the prey for the lion? or fill the appetite of the young lions,

40 When they couch in their dens, and abide in the covert to lie in wait?

41 Who provideth for the raven his food? when his young ones cry unto God, they wander for lack of meat.


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Excellent discussion OP. Jesus, the very one who we as Christians calim to follow asked questions of GOD the Father. Some of the ladies have posted text that supports that. As many have said it is all in the tone, spirit, heart of the question. That makes all the difference. Here is one more passage where Jesus asks a question but quickly demonstrates a willingness to accept whatever answer the Father has. We should do the same. Ask questions but end the conversation with _never-the-less not my will but yours be done *and mean it*._Mark 14:36 
36"Abba,[a] Father," he said, "everything is possible for you. Take this cup from me. Yet not what I will, but what you will."


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't see where in scriptures that it states we can't ask God why?  I ask God questions all the time and I always get an answer.


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 25, 2010)

Did your pastor give you a verse for that?


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 25, 2010)

Funny this thread coincides with the needs and thoughts of so many.  Just Sunday, last thing our pastor said, "God is never afraid of these four words, 'We need to talk.'"


----------

